# Gas Assist for Cast Iron Brinkmann Offset Smoker



## copco (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello,

This is my first post and I wanted to ask about a topic that has been discussed for some time now.

I would like to add gas-assist to my Cast Iron Brinkmann Offset Smoker.  Here in the Northeast, I have found that this smaller smoker is far too finicky when it comes to managing the temperature and I'll be honest...I would use the smoker a hell of a lot more if I could keep constant temps.

My brother gave me this smoker.  He now has a trailer smoker, I believe it is an East Texas Smoker.

All that said and assuming that my thinking isn't fundamentally flawed or unreasonable, I've had the following thoughts/concerns.

A. What sort of burner would be best and would fit?  I assume that I would need an assembly suitable for propane which is what I have.

B. What about placement?  If I am going to do some charcoal/wood in conjunction, I would ideally need to be able to use the gas to light the coal/wood OR to provide additional heat.

C. Do I need to be concerned about ash?

D. What about liquid or a place for it?

So, I can set a grate at the bottom of the firebox, which seems to allow air to flow in properly.  There is also a lip for a second grate that is just a little below the opening to the main smoking chamber. 

I know that if I could make this mod and if it didn't undermine the smoking process to the point that it would produce bad product, I think it would be a huge improvement.

I'd love to hear thoughts on this, whether it has proven a good mod for others, and if anyone has suggestions for how to best do this.

Thanks!

N.C.


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not at all familiar with a Cast Iron Brinkmann Offset Smoker.  Can you provide photos or a link to that model?  Then maybe I or someone can offer suggestions.


----------



## copco (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Dave,

It may not be cast, but it is certainly heavy and heavy gauge.

Here are a couple of photos.  It needs some TLC, currently covered with tree pollen, but it does a great job.













smoker1.jpg



__ copco
__ Jun 5, 2017


















smoker2.jpg



__ copco
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 5, 2017)

You have a fairly standard offset smoker.  If you add a gas burner, it would obviously go in the firebox.  The lower grate is normally used to support the wood on charcoal.  The upper grate if for when you used it as a grill.  That is, if it's set up like my smoker, which I think it is.

I think there will be problems doing what you propose.  As I think through this, I see lots of issues to be overcome.  Probably the simplest solution is to get a BBQGuru and use the Brinkmann as a wood/charcoal smoker.

Maybe others will offer their suggestions.


----------

